# Our first time



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

We took the trailer outfor the first time last weekend. We went to the community campground in Nanton AB (no hookups). Not knowing how the little one might get on with camping we picked a spot where town and facilities (including motels) were real close. Boo has never liked not sleeping in her own bed. However our fears were unfounded! The munchkin was beat from running around all day and went to sleep witout a fuss. 
The trip also served as our shakedown trip. We certainly came back with quite a list of future wants, need, and must haves as well a good list of future mods. Everything on the trailer work perfectly except for a small leak at the sink drain (already fixed with proper blumber's paste) and the lens from the hitch light falling off and now adorning the side of the highway somewhere.

We will be going a bit farther afield this coming long weekend.

Pat and Joanne.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good time.

Our twins sleep well when we camp also, must be the fresh air and running around.

Mike


----------

